# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  امرأة حمقاء..... نزار قباني

## حبيبتي والمطر

يا سيدي العزيز

هذا خطاب امرأة حمقاء
هل كتبت إليك قبلي امرأة حمقاء؟
اسمي انا ؟ دعنا من الأسماء
رانية أم زينب
أم هند أم هيفاء
اسخف ما نحمله ـ يا سيدي ـ الأسماء

يا سيدي
أخاف أن أقول مالدي من أشياء
أخاف ـ لو فعلت ـ أن تحترق السماء
فشرقكم يا سيدي العزيز
يصادر الرسائل الزرقاء
يصادر الأحلام من خزائن النساء
يستعمل السكين
والساطور
كي يخاطب النساء
ويذبح الربيع والأشواق
والضفائر السوداء
و شرقكم يا سيدي العزيز
يصنع تاج الشرف الرفيع
من جماجم النساء
لا تنتقدني سيدي
إن كان خظي سيئاً
فإنني اكتب والسياف خلف بابي
وخارج الحجرة صوت الريح والكلاب

يا سيدي
عنترة العبسي خلف بابي
يذبحني
إذا رأى خطابي
يقطع رأسي
لو رأى الشفاف من ثيابي
يقطع رأسي
لو انا عبرت عن عذابي
فشرقكم يا سيدي العزيز
يحاصر المرأة بالحراب
يبايع الرجال أنبياء
ويطمر النساء في التراب

لا تنزعج !
يا سيدي العزيز ... من سطوري
لا تنزعج !
إذا كسرت القمقم المسدود من عصور
إذا نزعت خاتم الرصاص عن ضميري
إذا انا هربت
من أقبية الحريم في القصور
إذا تمردت , على موتي ...
على قبري
على جذوري
و المسلخ الكبير

لا تنزعج يا سيدي !
إذا انا كشفت عن شعوري
فالرجل الشرقي
لا يهتم بالشعر و لا الشعور ...
الرجل الشرقي
لا يفهم المرأة إلا داخل السرير ...
معذرة .. معذرة يا سيدي
إذا تطاولت على مملكة الرجال

الأدب الكبير ـ طبعاً ـ أدب الرجال والحب كان دائماً
من حصة الرجال
والجنس كان دائما ً
مخدراً يباع للرجال
خرافة حرية النساء في بلادنا
فليس من حرية
أخرى ، سوى حرية الرجال

يا سيدي
قل ما تريده عني ، فلن أبالي
سطحية
غبية
مجنونة
بلهاء فلم اعد أبالي

بلهاء فلم اعد أبالي
لأن من تكتب عن همومها ..
في منطق الرجال امرأة حمقاء
ألم اقل في أول الخطاب إني
امرأة حمقاء؟

----------


## rand yanal

لا تنزعج يا سيدي !
إذا انا كشفت عن شعوري
فالرجل الشرقي
لا يهتم بالشعر و لا الشعور ...
الرجل الشرقي
لا يفهم المرأة إلا داخل السرير ...
معذرة .. معذرة يا سيدي
إذا تطاولت على مملكة الرجال


حبيبتي والمطر أبدعت .. راقت لي  :Smile:

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

شكـــــــــــرا 
رند ينال 
سعيدة لمرورك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اختيار مميز و انتقاء يحمل معاني عميقة 
أبدعت بهذا الاقتطاف من حدائق إبداع الكبير " نزار قباني " 
ننتظر المزيد و المزيد من بحر اختياراتكِ 
آكاليل الجوري لروحك*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

شكرا لمرورك المميز  دموع الغصون

----------


## shams spring

*يا سيدي العزيز

 هذا خطاب امرأة حمقاء
 هل كتبت إليك قبلي امرأة حمقاء؟
 اسمي انا ؟ دعنا من الأسماء
 رانية أم زينب
 أم هند أم هيفاء
 اسخف ما نحمله ـ يا سيدي ـ الأسماء

اختيار يدل على ذوقك الرفيع "حبيبتي والمطر "
راق لي المرور بين  كلمات نزار ^_^*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*نزار قباني سمآء زرقاء دائمة التفاؤل ولنا حثب النظر اليها دائما أبدعت*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

_شكرا للمرور شمس وطوق الياسمين_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وتبقى اساليب المرأه حماقه برأيهم ..!!

اشكركـ*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بالفعل صديقة*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كلام راءع وجميل من اعمال نزار قباني

----------


## (dodo)

يا سيدي
قل ما تريده عني ، فلن أبالي
سطحية
غبية
مجنونة
بلهاء فلم اعد أبالي

بلهاء فلم اعد أبالي
لأن من تكتب عن همومها ..
في منطق الرجال امرأة حمقاء
ألم اقل في أول الخطاب إني
امرأة حمقاء؟


اشكرك مطر عالموضوع الحلو

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اشكر مرورك الوردة الاردنية

دودو اختيار موفق

----------


## &روان&

رائع نزار بكل كلماته

----------

